# Rectal pain



## Guest

Hi, I have had fibromyalgia for thirty years and for the past six years have had rectal pain which is almost impossible to live with gracefully. Has anybody else with fibro have this kind of problem. Would love to hear from any of you. Heaven knows we need all the support we can get.


----------



## Guest

Twobirders! Welcome! I am Lynne from last night at the fibro chat! Glad you came to visit! I can't say that I have your pain but I wanted to welcome you--I'm thinking Moldie will be able to help you out though--Look up proctalgia in the search and you will find her message--Again, welcome!


----------



## Guest

I have had pain in my rectum. It started about a year ago. My doc put me on bentyl which really helped. I haven't had it much recently. I think coffee sets it off with me. I've never been much of a coffee drinker but noticed that as I increased my comsumption of coffee the pain in my rectum increased... so now I don't drink coffee!


----------



## moldie

Hi, and welcome twobirders. Does it come after cramping and stooling? I had umbearable rectal spasms that happened a few years ago, and could not find any help from my doctors in town. I finally found a certified allergist who dealt with food allergies and candida suggested by someone at my fibro meeting. Have you been on a drug regimine of antibiotics, steroids, or hormonal treatment? I can tell you my treatments that seemed to have cured the problem. I was found to be allergic to citric acid and benzoic acid which are used as preservatives. Benzoic acid is primarily found in soda. Citric acid is also often found in soda, and in fruit juices, tomato products, and naturally found in coffee. You would have to read labels. Perhaps for you it could be another food allergen that you are allergic to that aggravates the problem. Do you have a lot of bloating or a dull ache in your abd. often after eating? The Candida problem was treated with an antifungal and by staying away from sugars. This also includes fruits that are not fresh, and some dairy products that are high in sugar. Fermented products(including vinegar) seem to be a problem as well, and just for the heck of it, stay away from white flour products that are poorly assimulated by the body and make it a difficult consistencey for stool to pass. Natural fiber such as ground flax meal, and oat bran bulk up the stool and make it easier to pass as well. I say this because for me the proctalgia happened often when my stool was a mushy and pastey in consistencey.Sorry to be so graphic here.This regimine has been particularily helpful for me. You might want to take acidophyllis at nite on an empty stomach to replace the good bacteria that kept the Candida under control prior to the drugs mentioned above, that may have killed off beneficial flora. I hope this is of help to you. Proctalgia can be a painful curse.On a lighter note, do you have two birds? If so what kind are they?------------------


----------



## myadog1959

Hi, I was diagnosed with arthritis and fibromyalgia a while ago. I have had rectal pain for quite a while now and I have noticed that my muscles surrounding my rectum are all noted up. 
I have knotted muscles all over my body. I have requested my doctor to try trigger point injections and he is on the fence but hopefully if I do what he suggests eventually I will get the trigger point injections.
Does anyone have any experience with trigger point injections?
The doctor stated with SI injections which I just had Thursday so too early to tell what relief I may experience. Thanks


----------

